# Kalzeria: Adventures



## Neon Noble (Jul 16, 2009)

This series is called "*Kalzeria*."

"_Kalzeria: Adventures_" is the *webcomic* written and completely drawn and planned by myself, *Neon Noble*.

I'll give you the basis of the series:
[[WARNING! MASSIVE BLOCK OF TEXT!]]


> There once was a grand goddess from a family of divine beings who set out to craft the vast domain of Existence. This goddess, in particular, has gone by the name of Acera since the beginning of Time, and she was assigned her own domain to build upon and govern in her own way.
> 
> While she forged many planets and stars, Acera took the most pride in one planet that she named "Kalzeria". Upon Kalzeria, Acera breathed life in the form of Nature and beings called "animals," which are said to have been based off of Acera's own image. They lived happily and mostly peacefully in amongst Kalzeria's rich features of water, land, and nature, and Acera adored them to no end.
> 
> ...


There still is MORE to the story, but I'll save those crucial details for releasing within the comic.

---------


*Comic Collection:*
--Arc: Prologue
PAGE000
PAGE001


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 16, 2009)

So it's basically every cliche story people write about furs, only you call them Naturals.


----------



## Neon Noble (Jul 16, 2009)

redcard said:


> So it's basically every cliche story people write about furs, only you call them Naturals.



Oh, really? Link some references to other such stories that makes mine cliched. I would really like to see some backup to your claim.

We're not even into the active story yet; keep your banter at bay until I get there.


----------

